# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قرار إنشاء نيابات الجرائم الإقتصادية

## هيثم الفقى

قرار اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل 
رقم ( 80 ) لسنة 1991م بشأن 
إنشاء نيابات لمكافحة الجرائم الاقتصادية والزراعية 
اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل ،،
بعد الاطلاع على قانون نظام القضاء الصادر بالقانون رقم ( 51 ) لسنة 1976 م ،
وبناء على ما دار في الاجتماع اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل بتاريخ 18 رجب 1400 و.ر الموافق 3 النوار 1991م .
قررت
مادة ( 1 )
تنشأ في دائرة اختصاص كل محكمة ابتدائية نيابة جزئية خاصة تسمى ( نيابة مكافحة الجرائم الاقتصادية والزراعية ) .
مادة ( 2 )
تختص نيابة مكافحة الجرائم الاقتصادية والزراعية في دائرة اختصاص المحكمة الابتدائية ودون الإخلال بالاختصاصات المقررة لمكتب الإدعاء الشعبي بمحكمة الشعب ونيابة المرافق بمباشرة أعمال النيابة العامة في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في التشريعات التالية :-
أ – قوانين المصارف والرقابة على النقد .
ب – قوانين الضرائب والرسوم .
ج – قوانين مكافحة تهريب البضائع وإخفائها .
د – قوانين الجرائم الاقتصادية وحماية الصناعة .
هـ - قوانين حماية الثروة النفطية والمناجم والمحاجر .
و – قوانين حماية الآثار والمتاحف .
ز – قوانين حماية المياه ومصادرها وتنظيم استهلاكها .
ح – قوانين حماية الأراضي الزراعية والأشجار والغابات والمراعي .
قوانين الصيد وحماية الثروة الحيوانية والبحرية .
مادة ( 3 )
على الجهات المختصة تنفيذ هذا القرار ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .
اللجنة الشعبية العامة لعدل 
صدر في : 2 شعبان 1400 و.ر 
الموافق : 16 / 2 / 1991م

----------

